# Hey Voler, Primal et al. Why do you offer international shipping?



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I was going to buy some Voler Black Label kit. I need one long sleeve top, short sleeve top, 1 pair of bib shorts, and big tights,leg warmers and a thermal jacket. Nearly $700. I ordered a custom order of Voler stuff when Strong Frames released some kit. The shorts were good and I like the padding. The shirt was too small but that was more to do with my diet and not knowing their sizing.So I browse through, find some cool stuff and get down to filling the shopping cart, bugger! Deal breaker was the stupid sizing chart, it uses measurements based on some Roman's thumbs. So I switched continents to England which got rid off inches in 2009 and fortunately was able to find a sizing chart that matched my tape measure. I tweeted Voler and asked them when they last bought a 21 or 22" bike but so far no comment. I thought the US went metric in the seventies? Good way to limit your market to just your shores I guess. 
After reading the reviews I went with the new to me Stolen Goat ( cost me a bit more too) and thank them for thinking of their global customers. 

It's really not that hard.

Top is Stolen Goat size chart, bottom is Voler.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> I was going to buy some Voler Black Label kit. I need one long sleeve top, short sleeve top, 1 pair of bib shorts, and big tights,leg warmers and a thermal jacket. Nearly $700. I ordered a custom order of Voler stuff when Strong Frames released some kit. The shorts were good and I like the padding. The shirt was too small but that was more to do with my diet and not knowing their sizing.So I browse through, find some cool stuff and get down to filling the shopping cart, bugger! Deal breaker was the stupid sizing chart, it uses measurements based on some Roman's thumbs. So I switched continents to England which got rid off inches in 2009 and fortunately was able to find a sizing chart that matched my tape measure. I tweeted Voler and asked them when they last bought a 21 or 22" bike but so far no comment. I thought the US went metric in the seventies? Good way to limit your market to just your shores I guess.
> After reading the reviews I went with the new to me Stolen Goat ( cost me a bit more too) and thank them for thinking of their global customers.
> 
> It's really not that hard.
> ...


We ain't convertin' to no Frenchie metric system. That's the way we roll


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

DaveG said:


> We ain't convertin' to no Frenchie metric system. That's the way we roll


Good ole freedom fries. Good thing 1776 was so long ago or you'all might be still be thanking the Frenchies.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> Good ole freedom fries. Good thing 1776 was so long ago or you'all might be still be thanking the Frenchies.


France's motivation was as much about spiting the Brits as helping us gain freedom. They did give us a really nice statue though


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Most of my tape measures and rulers\yardsticks have inches on one side of the face and centimeters on the other. 

Easy Peasy


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Im guessing you bought those measures in the US. Here we call 4x2s four by twos but that and boys things are about all inches are good for.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Sucks OP.

I know why they do it. Shipping out of the USA overseas is expensive (as opposed to the reverse)...I thought Voler at least did some international biz still. But the USA was going to metric by the 1990s, and then the chickens in Congress backed out in the 80s and killed the plan.

I love their kit, and always shop their bibs first.



DaveG said:


> We ain't convertin' to no Frenchie metric system. That's the way we roll



See that whole "1 inch is 2.54cm' thing is a matter of legal international treaty (20th century)....wherein the yard and pound (and inch) are defined in metric units. So you USA types are strictly speaking using the metric system, just with a massive layer of unnecessary obfuscation.

Rather ironic....the USA's attempt to not use the metric system, ended in it using obfuscated metric units.


Similar to how the USA citizenry refusing to have national ID numbers and cards...resulted in the completely insecure SSN being used as a nationally-recognized national ID card (that has no picture or fingerprint or anything identifying you) and number (that has less inbuilt security than your library card).


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

It is because Americans prefer to use inches as a measurement of body sizes - that way they don't feel so fat. I am sure that a huge percentage of American males have waistlines over 100cm. 

There is one body measurement that most American men would be happy to use the metric system for, however...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

well I found a tape measure in my wife's sowing box that had inches on one side. I wonder where that came from?..... none the less, too late. my kit was dispatched today.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

kiwisimon said:


> I thought the US went metric in the seventies?


Nope. We still use the "English" system. Even the UK is mostly metric now. We are apparently the last ones. Our politicians decided it was "too costly".


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

kiwisimon said:


> well I found a tape measure in my wife's sowing box that had inches on one side. I wonder where that came from?..... none the less, too late. my kit was dispatched today.


Just couldn't handle the higher math necessary to divide by 2.54?

Unless you found it in the garden shed, I'm assuming that was a sewing box rather than a sowing box.

Enjoy the new clothes.


----------



## Goldriverdude (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for shopping Voler. They make great quality clothes at a decent price and are a Californian company. I wish we were metric. When i was growing up we were told the metric system would be implemented before I graduated from high school. Never happened. Now we have to learn two systems. Enjoy your new Voler gear.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

FWIW, Voler Black Label is some pretty nice stuff.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I know,I just finishedd a ride in their bib shorts and SS shirt. I was tired and couldn't be asked doing calculations when I started this thread. I got some winter weight bibs and LS tops from Ale' at Wiggle and it is also nice. I'll likely get some summer gear from Voler next year.


----------

